# What would you pay



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I am in the process starting a hunting perserve. 
My question is What would you pay for a spot in a blind we will have several 4 to 8 man blinds each located on it own pond. The grounds are some of the best duck and goose hunting in utah.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

So where is this place ?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

prob nothin, lots of great public areas if you're willing to work at it. it's already expensive enough with all the gear.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> I am in the process starting a hunting perserve.
> My question is What would you pay for a spot in a blind we will have several 4 to 8 man blinds each located on it own pond. The grounds are some of the best duck and goose hunting in utah.


Too many questions remain to make an accurate offer:
Location?
Land Size?
How many days can you hunt?
Accessability?
Restrictions? etc. . . .

There are clubs here in Utah that cost hundreds of thousand of dollars. There are clubs that cost hunderds of dollars to hunt. I guess it just depends on what is being offered as to how much I would be willing to pay, although the public hunting here in Utah is pretty good.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ill start the bidding at $10.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

my personal thoughts are that i would have a hard time paying for something that we can get for free with the public access thats around here 

just my thoughts though


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> my personal thoughts are that i would have a hard time paying for something that we can get for free with the public access thats around here
> 
> just my thoughts though


+1, I have always said that when I have to pay money to access a place to hunt, I will instead, sell everything and dedicate my time to something else.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I am in the process starting a hunting perserve.
> My question is What would you pay for a spot in a blind we will have several 4 to 8 man blinds each located on it own pond. The grounds are some of the best duck and goose hunting in utah.


 :lol:

You can hunt some of the best duck and goose hunting in the US for free here in Utah, no need to pay someone to hunt.

Sure some will do it, but most usually end up with horror stories like that guy from last season, who paid to hunt and had a party within a 100 yards of his blind, skybusting away, who the h**l in thier right mind would pay for that when you can get it for free?

o-||


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing. I agree with Joel, when I have to pay to access hunting land I will move on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Ill start the bidding at $10.


Please refrain from hijacking the threads fixed.

I'll go $10 and a sack of bolete mushrooms.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a tough question to answer. If it was conveniently located, had lots of geese, gave me lots of opportunity to hunt different setups, and allowed me to take guests hunting with me, I'd probably pay 500-800 depending on the situation (and even more if it was REALLY good). I'm sure others would pay more but I'm kind of cheap and skeptical when it comes to these things.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

just to clarify
I am sick of the sky busting public lands. I still hunt them every chance so i thought if i could provide a great location at a very resonable price this could be something worth looking into.
We are looking to build 10 4 to 8 man blinds on the property this would allow each blind to have there own private location. There would not be any other hunters anyware near each blind. there will be a system so each party could change blinds every week so you could have some variety. Also we will have fields set up with pit blinds for gease and a some for layout blinds. We will provide all decoys and install ice eaters for late season hunts. We will be open the entire water fowl season and we also have an area for upland game to run from sept 1 to mar 31. We currently have Three mud boats for use as well but location for them will be limited to mantain the blinds hunting areas

If you had to put a number on the price we are looking about $1000 per hunter per season.
Let me know if we are high or low. The land is very expensive and we are not out to make much money on this we would need enough to satisfy the payment for the land.

The land itself is great. It hold a lot of ducks and we have a very good number of geese through the land. As a bonus we get quite a few swans as well.

If you break it down that would be less than 10 dollars a day .


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

it all depend on where it is at if it hold lots ducks and geese i will pay about 500 year


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

$1000 seems very reasonable to me if you are running ice eaters, mud boats, lots of blinds, etc. If the hunting is good.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

so let me get this straight. you still hunt public land but yet you have access to some of the best ground the state has to offer?? that doesnt make sense to me... unless this is a property your looking to buy. 

how many acres of land? Where is it located? how far between each blind? 8 man blinds. Wow thats a lot of hunters slammed into one pit/blind. 4 is plenty, but 8 is huge!!! if this land is all that you say it is, then why stop at 1000? south shore and north shore clubs are a lot more costly than that! i think the last membership into the Ambassador club went for $35,000. God only knows what the high dollar folks pay for the Bear River Club. I know the Ferry's land isnt cheap either. that is some really good ground as well!! at least in the top 3 parcels of ground in box elder county. if your saying that your land is the best the state has to offer and your charging a measly 1,000/hunter/year your loosing out on tons of money!!!!! 

Im mostly a public land hunter as it is now. if i had the property or could afford the property i sure wouldnt be creating a club for others unless i used that as a way to pay for the land. also dont forget your going to have to baby sit to a bunch of hunters. no easy task in a club with upwards of 40-80 members. good luck with that!!!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Darin Noorda said:


> so let me get this straight. you still hunt public land but yet you have access to some of the best ground the state has to offer?? that doesnt make sense to me... unless this is a property your looking to buy.
> 
> how many acres of land? Where is it located? how far between each blind? 8 man blinds. Wow thats a lot of hunters slammed into one pit/blind. 4 is plenty, but 8 is huge!!! if this land is all that you say it is, then why stop at 1000? south shore and north shore clubs are a lot more costly than that! i think the last membership into the Ambassador club went for $35,000. God only knows what the high dollar folks pay for the Bear River Club. I know the Ferry's land isnt cheap either. that is some really good ground as well!! at least in the top 3 parcels of ground in box elder county. if your saying that your land is the best the state has to offer and your charging a measly 1,000/hunter/year your loosing out on tons of money!!!!!
> 
> Im mostly a public land hunter as it is now. if i had the property or could afford the property i sure wouldnt be creating a club for others unless i used that as a way to pay for the land. also dont forget your going to have to baby sit to a bunch of hunters. no easy task in a club with upwards of 40-80 members. good luck with that!!!


Yes this is land i am looking to buy. and i dont want a club that is so expensive that only the elite can afford to hunt. I dont have alot of money so having a dependable and reliable group of hunters that return every year to could make this dream of mine happen. As I stated before The cost per hunter is still in the air and if 4 man blind makes more sense than 8 men that is something i will look into it.

Did i say this is the best land in the state? Why is every one of your post negitive? I am trying to gather some feed back before i sign my name to a very large line


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

1000 a season sounds pretty good if you provide the blinds, decoys, boats ect ect. But here are a few things to think about. I couldnt afford an extra 1000 dollars a season.. Have you thought about subletting the land out into "shares"? Like, 20,000 buy in for your "share" then a yearly maitenance fee of a couple hundred bucks..?? thats the way I'd do it. and I'd have a blind drawing every morning of the hunt starting 90 minutes before shooting time. I dunno. just my 2 cents. If I can help at all, let me know. sounds like fun.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> The grounds are some of the best duck and goose hunting in utah.


 If it is what you say 1000 bucks is pretty cheap. my opinion 1000 bucks gets you a spot on privet property that gives you the chance to harvest birds.

You asked for the opinions of the public you will get it one way or another... Lots on here are public hunters and dont have the money to pay for leases or have been involved in privet hunting leases that have gone astray.

one thing to think of is if a guy pays $1000 he will have his expectations and they might be high. we all know that any property can not produce on a consistent pressure. So with 40 to 80 people you will have hunters out in the field alot. I have to agree with Darin. the baby sitting will be the hardest. I have hunted on some VERY expensive hunting leases. and we did rather well. probably worth every penny. but there is no way I could afford to buy in. I have also hunted on some cheaper leases and its was on par or worse than what the public has to offer. You shouldn't have a hard time filling you spots because there is a mentality in Utah that privet property is better than the public hunting. Good luck in your endeavors one thing to look into is find out by talking to other club presidents find out how much pressure 1 acre of wetlands can handle. dont over load it or over load your self.

Good luck Kevin


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Yes this is land i am looking to buy. and i dont want a club that is so expensive that only the elite can afford to hunt. I dont have alot of money so having a dependable and reliable group of hunters that return every year to could make this dream of mine happen. As I stated before The cost per hunter is still in the air and if 4 man blind makes more sense than 8 men that is something i will look into it.
> 
> Did i say this is the best land in the state? Why is every one of your post negitive? I am trying to gather some feed back before i sign my name to a very large line


Dont mean to be negative here at all im just trying to be objective and logical. I could get you in touch with someone who runs several different clubs and has bought several different pieces of property to turn into clubs. He could give you a fair idea of what you are up against and how you could do it. let me know if your interested in talking with someone who makes his living at what your thinking about doing. once again im sorry if i came across negative didnt mean to present my thoughts that way. your possibly embarking on a huge financial decision. one that probably costs well into the hundreds of thousands if not millions of dollars. I would talk to those who manage ground and create clubs if i were you.

im kind of curious, what is the cost per acre you looking at buying? how many acres? also which county is it in?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

8 man blinds? Are you kidding? The hunting better be pretty **** good to satisfy 8 guys shooting out of the same blind. You would have to pay me to get in a blind with 7 other people. I have a friend who use to guide at the Bear River Club and I'm pretty sure they don't even have 8 man blinds, I seriously doubt the quality of your property even comes close to that of the BRC.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Having been a member of clubs, guided on clubs, and listened to people gripe about clubs for twenty five years, I can't answer that question before knowing ALL the facts. I'll tell you this, sharing a blind with seven other ********** don't sound like a good time to me at all. It might be the "best land in Utah" but sharing a blind with up to seven more guys sounds like a Carlie Foxtrot to me. Pass.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So far it looks like a legit post. Once there is a price set it turns in to advertising and the forum will ask you for a percentage of the take. :O•-:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

IMO, I'd sell less memberships for more. You'd have a hard time keeping birds using the fields/pit locations if you had that many hunters. You can guarantee having hunters in every pit every day of the week unless you plan on incorporating rest days. You get 3 MM going through the water areas and every field set up with decoys you aren't going to have birds hang around too long. People will pay big bucks for quality waterfowl hunting. Drastically reduce the number of memberships and compensate for it in your price for memberships.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Yes this is land i am looking to buy. and i dont want a club that is so expensive that only the elite can afford to hunt. I dont have alot of money so having a dependable and reliable group of hunters that return every year to could make this dream of mine happen. As I stated before The cost per hunter is still in the air and if 4 man blind makes more sense than 8 men that is something i will look into it.
> 
> Did i say this is the best land in the state? Why is every one of your post negitive? I am trying to gather some feed back before i sign my name to a very large line


I know a little about running a guided operation since my family used to run a big one down south.

Imo it's not worth the hassle or stress you will have to go through if you are doing it solely to pay for the land. Better to find a couple of trustworthy partners and buy it outright.

Also you would get a better return on your investment by guiding by the day too, but the flip side of that is you have to build your cliental and I could easily see it being a problem in Utah because of the excellent free public hunting that abounds here. Plus guiding is real work if you do it right.

As far as counting on a dependable core of clients returning year after year goes, you better had vetted your perspective members real carefully to eliminate unsavory types, or you will have an a*sload of trouble on your hands when they start causing problems with the one you need to keep to pay the note on the place.

If its farmable or ranchable land you might want to look into a partnership with someone to further offset the costs.

Good Luck


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok here us the New. The banks suck and want to keep their money. 
The land is for sale it is 4000 an acre and the parcel is 100 acre. The land is located in Corrine at horseshoe slough. Google earth it. The BRBR owns the land west of the parcel. They just bought it last year. this land has a private road and parking area. It was once the pintail duck club and has been own private for 30 years
It does have some cattle and water rights I am not sure how much right now. 
This area of land does not come up for sale often so let take advantage of it


So $400000 divided 10 ways sounds great to me. Or 20 ways with some type of day off restriction we can settle that later. This could be a great place for people to hunt for a lifetime. 
Who is in
PM me


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Ok here us the New. The banks suck and want to keep their money.
> The land is for sale it is 4000 an acre and the parcel is 100 acre. The land is located in Corrine at horseshoe slough. Google earth it. The BRBR owns the land west of the parcel. They just bought it last year. this land has a private road and parking area. It was once the pintail duck club and has been own private for 30 years
> It does have some cattle and water rights I am not sure how much right now.
> This area of land does not come up for sale often so let take advantage of it
> ...


I grew up hunting that area when i was younger. I believe its right next to the Rathbone's place. I'd say 100 acres is about the right size for 2-3 guys. Good luck i hope it all works out for you!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm very familiar with that parcel and some of the adjoining parcels. I would agree with you that it can be a good spot to hunt. I would also say that you would be overloading it if there were more than 5 guys in the club. That particular piece does not handle pressure well. Sounds like fun though, and I hope you can buy it outright and hunt it as you see fit.
R


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Where did you find the information that the club was selling? I think that if you work it out it would be fun.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

So much for Swan hunting as a bonus. It looks like this land maybe north of Forest Street.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

buck sembity fife. Final offer.


----------

